# Free Spell Check Download



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

pdswife mentioned this and I thought I would make this an announcement for awhile.  This is what I use and I love it.  All you do is right-click in your text and click on check spelling. 

Spell Check Download


----------



## wasabi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Alass, da spelchear does nut werk with my computer, so you wil half to tallerate my speling. :roll: *


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

lol - mac I presume?  

Check this out wasabi

http://www.macosarchives.com/spell_checkers.html

see if it's something you can use


----------



## wasabi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Mahalo elf. I use dictionary.com or Sherlock. *


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

okie dokie -  8)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2005)

And for those that use Firefox you can use Spellbound.


----------



## Alix (Feb 4, 2005)

OK is that a hint that we should clean up our speelink?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2005)

:P


----------

